
Ladies and Gentlemen ... Cloudflare TV! - chmaynard
https://blog.cloudflare.com/ladies-and-gentlemen-cloudflare-tv/
======
thanksforfish
Seems odd to call it "a 24x7 live television broadcast" when all I'm seeing is
a cloud flare logo on loop. Although it's a cool logo, and the music is nice.
Very 90s feel to me. (Unless maybe it's not loading for me?)

(Edit:) oh, it's just not running yet:

> I'm kicking off the first live broadcast starting at 12:00pm Pacific (1900
> UTC) on Monday, June 8

